# AMD A10 7850K Freezing after GPU-Z opened



## lasha1616 (Jun 25, 2014)

hi all
i bought new APU, Motherboard, RAM, SSD, PSU. this is brand new and unopened. (on the paper everything must be ok but...)

when i open GPU-Z, windows is freezing. no matter what OS is isntalled, Win 7 64 bit or Win 8.1 64 bit

My PC:
APU: AMD A10-7850K
Motherboard: MSI A88X-G45 GAMING (Bios: V1.2b2)
RAM: AMD Radeon R9 Memory 2400 MHz (Part number: R934G2401U1S)
HDD: Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB
PSU: 400 Watt (now i have EVGA 1000 P2 but nothing is changed)
Monitor: DELL P2314H (connected by Display Port)
GPU-Z Version: 0.7.8
Windows 7 Ultiamte 64 bit (now i have Win 8.1 64 bit)


everything you can see here









MSI's technical support told me that this is not the hardware problem, this is soft problem
what i have to do now?


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 25, 2014)

Have you tried any games or anything on the system yet?  You may have a stability issue that is being caused by a certain part not working properly.  Ram is one of the leading causes for this so I would check in your bios that the ram settings match what its supposed to be and that the voltage is correct.


----------



## lasha1616 (Jun 25, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Have you tried any games or anything on the system yet?  You may have a stability issue that is being caused by a certain part not working properly.  Ram is one of the leading causes for this so I would check in your bios that the ram settings match what its supposed to be and that the voltage is correct.


thx for answer
yes everything is working perfect, any games, any software (btw what i'm using everything works perfect) working without any problems. i even use several benchmaks for my APU and no one get failed.
APU is not overclocked. in BIOS everything is default. RAM voltage is AUTO, also timings is set to AUTO (i can use XMP and AMP on 2400 Mhz)
BIOS is flashed. i repeat, every software working normally, only what i suffer is BSOD but sometimes while i'm watching movies on youtube or in any media player (often occured in win 7) but on win 8.1 BSOD almost disappeared.

this is taken while i watched movies on youtube. i had with Win 7 64 bit
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8SELDUqyFaMMS1Ob09oUHdLaDA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Exeodus (Jun 25, 2014)

Have you tried a different version of the graphics driver?   This is either driver related or the GPU portion of the APU is faulty.  Do you have a cheap video card you could use to see if the problem goes away?


----------



## lasha1616 (Jun 25, 2014)

Exeodus said:


> Have you tried a different version of the graphics driver?   This is either driver related or the GPU portion of the APU is faulty.  Do you have a cheap video card you could use to see if the problem goes away?


yes i tried to install older graphics driver since this APU released but nothing is changed. unfortunately i have not any VGA to try what will be happen.
btw i especially bought this RAM because it is designed for the AMD system. otherwise i could bought G SKILL memory....
no matter what is the memory frequency, 1333 or 2400 mhz, the problem is not solved by frequency adjusting.
i have no idea, why is that everything is working? any game what i played before, no one crashed. only this little soft called GPU-Z is enought to freeze my PC.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 26, 2014)

lasha1616 said:


> yes i tried to install older graphics driver since this APU released but nothing is changed. unfortunately i have not any VGA to try what will be happen.
> btw i especially bought this RAM because it is designed for the AMD system. otherwise i could bought G SKILL memory....
> no matter what is the memory frequency, 1333 or 2400 mhz, the problem is not solved by frequency adjusting.
> i have no idea, why is that everything is working? any game what i played before, no one crashed. only this little soft called GPU-Z is enought to freeze my PC.


Odd, it must just be what ever is being called by GPU-Z is causing the issue.  Peculiar because I see no online references for this issue so it sounds isolated meaning its something specific to your setup.  If its not the ram then the chances are its a problem with something APU related...  So no other software causing issues anymore or are there other things causing the issue because this is still sounding like an APU stability issue.

Try the following:
Remove one ram stick and then run your tests, if no problem occurs try the other and repeat process.  Then try again with both sticks inside and see if the problem occurs still.

Try running a CPU stress test like prime95 and a GPU stress test like 3dmark and let them run for awhile to see if anything happens.


----------



## Exeodus (Jun 26, 2014)

Also try uninstalling the driver, then open GPU-Z and see if it still crashes.


----------



## lasha1616 (Jun 26, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Odd, it must just be what ever is being called by GPU-Z is causing the issue.  Peculiar because I see no online references for this issue so it sounds isolated meaning its something specific to your setup.  If its not the ram then the chances are its a problem with something APU related...  So no other software causing issues anymore or are there other things causing the issue because this is still sounding like an APU stability issue.
> 
> Try the following:
> Remove one ram stick and then run your tests, if no problem occurs try the other and repeat process.  Then try again with both sticks inside and see if the problem occurs still.
> ...



i will test my pc by prime95 but later... APU is stable at stock frequency. it is never crashed by itself, thanks god. i think gpu-z software is not fully compatible to AMD systems



Exeodus said:


> Also try uninstalling the driver, then open GPU-Z and see if it still crashes.



i unistall catalyst driver and then restart my pc.
then windows is loading without VGA driver, so i opened GPU-Z and get freezing again. looks like driver is not problem.


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 26, 2014)

its not isolated, It just happened to me today just got new ram and my MB is top of the line so its the APU ill be contacting AMD and you should too


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 26, 2014)

its the APU everyting on my PC is brandnew and or is installed correctly


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2014)

1. disable flash hardware acceleration will correct the BSOD its a known issue and its adobes problem not amd's tho you may wanna update the drivers to the LATEST to see if it corrects it else just turn the flash hardware acceleration off by right clicking on the video

2. goto into the bios and take everything off auto set the ram timings manually to what they should be
odds are the cpu may not handle 2400Mhz without tweaking the voltage most APU's only do ~2000 at stock imc voltage
to get 2400 stable you will most likely need to give the voltages a slight bump try like 0.25 and go up from their

this has nothing todo with gpu-z other then the fact that GPU-z tells the APU to throttle up and the imc is unstable at the required speed


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

my ram is at rated speeds @ 2133 the speed supported by the CPU everything else is fine its the CPU


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

also this not only happens with GPU z of which i tried today but it happens from time to time while i'm doing nothing but watching a video


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2014)

chaosAMD said:


> also this not only happens with GPU z of which i tried today but it happens from time to time while i'm doing nothing but watching a video


read my reply nub
and no offically APU's only support 1866


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

Motherboard Name ASRock FM2A88X+ Killer 
Front Side Bus Properties: Bus Type AMD K15.3 Real Clock 100 MHz Effective Clock 100 MHz 
North Bridge Clock 1800 MHz 
Memory Bus Properties: Bus Type Dual DDR3 SDRAM Bus Width 128-bit 
DRAM:FSB Ratio 32:3 
Real Clock 1067 MHz (DDR) 
Effective Clock 2133 MHz 
Bandwidth 34133 MB/s


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> read my reply nub
> and no offically APU's only support 1866


http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-A10-Series A10-7850K.html check it nub read about apus first

Supported memory: DDR3-2133


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2014)

you aren't listening nor understanding
most APU's only support 1866 ram PERIOD it doesn't matter what the ram says or what the board says the apu only supports 1866 out of the box if you want more then that you will need todo some tweaking any ram kit >1866 isn't gonna be plug in play at least not in 100% of cases

timings/chip quality variances in board compatibility all come into play at higher ram speeds


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you aren't listening nor understanding
> APU's only support 1866 ram PERIOD it doesn't matter what the ram says or what the board says the apu only supports 1866 out of the box if you want more then that you will need todo some tweaking


i retrack my statement then
so what are we to do?


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

what tweaking do i need todo


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2014)

I would start with bumping the following
edit nm I found a video of that boards bios the setting you want is cpu-nb voltage up it by 0.25
that should do it if 0.25 doesn't help try +0.050 or whatever next step up
also ensure that the ram is running at 1.65v timings set to manual(and correctly set) DTC set to ganged
Its also entirely possible the the ram is just bad AMD memory isn't that awesome you can safely up up to 1.68v and see that helps also giving the vcore a bit of a bump isn't gonna hurt either


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

mind if i post some screen shots of f stream 4 u to look at?


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

this is what my pc stats look like what do i need to fiddle with


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

and CPU z


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2014)

increase the cpu-nb by 0.25 
increase the ram voltage to 1.65 looks like things as as I figured and the auto settings in the bios are incorrect


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

ok so i bumed it up .25 nothing seems to be diffrent what should i look for btw im running gskill f3-2133c9-4gxl on a asrock a88x fm2+ killer


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

i can't see any changes


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2014)

did you disable flash hardware acceleration ?


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

what should my north bridge me set too?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2014)

chaosAMD said:


> what should my north bridge me set too?


stock is fine cpu-nb is the only one that really should matter


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

my nb is 1800mhz is that ok for 2133?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2014)

1800 is the default until you get it stable don't change it


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

it still seems to be bottle necked at 800mhz and 12.8gbps when my ram is 17gbps and 1066 ddr3


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 27, 2014)

hello? forgot to add its 2133mhz ram


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2014)

fix the stability problem before you worrie about speed 
test and report back I would run a memtest over night


----------



## lasha1616 (Jun 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> 1. disable flash hardware acceleration will correct the BSOD its a known issue and its adobes problem not amd's tho you may wanna update the drivers to the LATEST to see if it corrects it else just turn the flash hardware acceleration off by right clicking on the video
> 
> 2. goto into the bios and take everything off auto set the ram timings manually to what they should be
> odds are the cpu may not handle 2400Mhz without tweaking the voltage most APU's only do ~2000 at stock imc voltage
> ...



maybe for 2400 Mhz 1.65 V is not enough but i set 1333 mhz with auto voltage but GPU-Z still freezing my pc.

i just disable hardware acceleration but blue screen is second problem for me. i'm worry about stability, why my always freezing if everything is default in bios? ram timings, voltages, cpu frequency, everything is very stable untill i open gpu-z.

my problem is voltages? but even one windows of GPU-Z can freeze my pc after 5-10 min. if i open frequently too much of GPU-Z after ~20-30 seconds my system will freeze


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Report the issue to wizzard


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 28, 2014)

lasha1616 said:


> maybe for 2400 Mhz 1.65 V is not enough but i set 1333 mhz with auto voltage but GPU-Z still freezing my pc.
> 
> i just disable hardware acceleration but blue screen is second problem for me. i'm worry about stability, why my always freezing if everything is default in bios? ram timings, voltages, cpu frequency, everything is very stable untill i open gpu-z.
> 
> my problem is voltages? but even one windows of GPU-Z can freeze my pc after 5-10 min. if i open frequently too much of GPU-Z after ~20-30 seconds my system will freeze


Well sounds like it's just a compatibility issue with GPU-Z.  I would just not use it for now if that's the way you keep freezing.


----------



## scope54 (Jun 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you aren't listening nor understanding
> most APU's only support 1866 ram PERIOD it doesn't matter what the ram says or what the board says the apu only supports 1866 out of the box if you want more then that you will need todo some tweaking any ram kit >1866 isn't gonna be plug in play at least not in 100% of cases
> 
> timings/chip quality variances in board compatibility all come into play at higher ram speeds



http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/processors/desktop/a-series-apu <--Officially the max supported for most Kaveri APU's is 2133 (Check out the 'Specs' tab)

To the relevant part of the thread:
I'd do as OneMoar suggested and run Memtest 86+ http://www.memtest.org/ I'd suggest maybe 2 or 3 passes.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jun 29, 2014)

This sounds like stability issues to me.

It could even be bad RAM.

Then try running Memtest86 on the machine for at least 24 hours.



OneMoar said:


> read my reply nub
> and no offically APU's only support 1866





OneMoar said:


> you aren't listening nor understanding
> most APU's only support 1866 ram PERIOD it doesn't matter what the ram says or what the board says the apu only supports 1866 out of the box if you want more then that you will need todo some tweaking any ram kit >1866 isn't gonna be plug in play at least not in 100% of cases
> 
> timings/chip quality variances in board compatibility all come into play at higher ram speeds





OneMoar said:


> increase the cpu-nb by 0.25



Why is it every time I come here I have to correct your wrong information?

Trinity and Richland only supported 1866.

Kaveri, what the 7850K is, DOES support 2133 out of the box and will be plug and play.

Some APU motherboard require you enable the XMP profile before they will read speeds beyond 1600, but that is all you should have to do to get 2133 working properly.

You do not need to increase any voltage to get a Kaveri APU to run 2133 RAM.

Suggesting someone up voltages to get the speeds the APU is supposed to support out of the box, which can lead to damage to the APU, is stupid.


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 29, 2014)

Eric_Cartman said:


> This sounds like stability issues to me.
> 
> It could even be bad RAM.
> 
> ...



so do NOT touch the voltages?


----------



## lasha1616 (Jun 29, 2014)

guys i pass memtest86 V 5.1.0 Free edition with 0 errors in 4:12 hours
here is screen shot





















as we see memory is ok.
in BIOS everything is default and set AUTO (ram timings, apu frequency, nb voltage, everything is auto)
APU is not overlocked.
PSU is EVGA 1000 P2
i have HDD + SSD (i tried to install windows on HDD and after opening GPU-Z my pc freeze again)


any ideas? 
how i notice about this to the GPU-Z technical support? or they will read this topic?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2014)

If it doesnt freeze in anything else i say its the program itself


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 29, 2014)

lasha we have almost the exact setup its gpu z


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jun 29, 2014)

chaosAMD said:


> so do NOT touch the voltages?



No, do not touch the voltages other than setting your RAM voltage to the correct value if needed(but XMP should set that for you).



lasha1616 said:


> guys i pass memtest86 V 5.1.0 Free edition with 0 errors in 4:12 hours
> here is screen shot
> 
> 
> ...



4 hours isn't long enough, that is why I said at least 24 hours.

I've had memory that would only generate an error in memtest if I let it run for 24 hours.

Watch this: 








And this:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Xmp doesnt run properly on several setups...


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 29, 2014)

For reference, the A10 7850k has support for DDR3 2400 out of the box.  I have set up 3 systems in the past month or so with DDR3 2400 and they work just fine without issue though I have always used Gskill Trident X.

It sounds like it's GPU-Z guys and not a system problem.  Do not use GPU-Z for now and wait for a patch/post on the forums about GPU-Z with the issue to see if a fix is coming or what.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2014)

just throwing a random suggestion, try running GPU-Z as admin


----------



## chaosAMD (Jun 29, 2014)

ok so i did a max memtest i did a 24hr prime nothing rams good i also did a 1 whole day burnintest and it ran into nothing


----------



## lasha1616 (Jul 2, 2014)

hi guys
after too many hours spending for find what was the problem, i think i solved problem
here is screenshot
my only problem was 1) FREEZING after opened GPU-Z (and second is blue sqreen but its ok)







i opened 20 GPU-Z! result was: no freezing!
how i reach this stability:

Unistall AMD Catalyst™ Software (i left only LAN, AUDIO, USB 3.0 Drivers)
Take one stick of meory (single chanell)
Set RAM speed 800 Mhz
Set APU speed 4.2 Ghz (btw no matter Core Ghz speed) with 1 Core
Disable Turbo boost
NB frequency 1200 Mhz
Tested on Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit







i think at high speed memory is not working well because of voltages (i think, because low speed it doesn't freezing). i will try next time at high speed because i have new bad surprises.


okay guys, one problem somehow is solved but i have another problems! Web browsers! Browsing with any well known browsers such as Mozilla Firefox and even Google Chrome (i didn't tried Opera), i have same problems. i cannot watch any movies on full screen! every time when i'm listening music in youtube, i'm hearing stuttering sound from speakers and soon eventually it has freezing sound! after that i cannot play any songs, because in windows somewhere is problem. anyway at this moment system is not freezing, just system is continue working without sound. i think here is audio problems on Windows 7 32 bit because i never had this problem with 64 bit operating systems like Windows 7 or 8.1. looks like 32 bit windows has conflict to any programs which is linked to audio system. because i have sound problems, not software.

ok guys i will continue my experiments and i will update this topic little bit later, i hope with good news. thx


----------



## chaosAMD (Jul 2, 2014)

thats great you found the problem


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 2, 2014)

chaosAMD said:


> thats great you found the problem



Yeah but at cost of degrading system performance. Just forget gpu-z


----------



## chaosAMD (Jul 2, 2014)

but what should we use


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Its simple if everything else is working properly but that 1 program. Its the program not the hardware


----------

